# Clen - help me!



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

I am considering starting clen to aid in my fat loss, but want some advise on what people think about it and their experiences? I do cardio 4 days a week in the gym and then a 3 mile run one day. Diet is good and I have recently started abit of weight lifting. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

looks like you doing enough cardio for fat loss anyway, whats your stats


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Im 22, 5' 2" and just under 11 stone. Its mostly the stomach area where the extra weight is, always been a problem area for me! Just want to make sure i know everything i need to know about clen and its side effects etc before taking the leap so to speak


----------



## Jeffers1966 (Apr 19, 2013)

Clen works well for me ,, side affects are a racing heart rate , more prone to headaches , slightly raised body temperature , shaking hands and cramps , eats lots of bananas !! Start very low , I go up to 2 tabs (80) start with half a tab 2 weeks on 2 off , 2 tabs give me a mild shake that I only really see when I'm using a teaspoon for coffee or milk powder


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Im currently taking the the ROHM Thermo Stack, which as 60mg of clen in it. On my next cycle im thinking of just have the clen in tab form.

I get the mind shakes for a couple of hours after taking it but the subside quick enough. I dont get head aches, i get the start of the cramp feeling but i havent haf actual cramp tho but im constantly RED hot lol

The last time i had tabs i did 10mg for the first 2 days then upped it by a tab every 3 days. i couldt take no more than 80mg the shakes were horrific other than that i would of been fine.


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah that's what i have been reading, I've taken some thermogenics before and experienced the shakes and a slight headache but personally didn't feel or see any changes in weight.. i eat bananas everyday so thanks for the advice  as for cramps, i have lack of blood and oxygen circulation to my legs, recently started putting taurine in my protein shake every day and haven't had any since, will have to see how that effects them whilst on clen! p.s milk powder is amazing


----------



## Haido (Sep 13, 2014)

clen very strong if you using it for first time, but dont over dosage!! if you start feel shaky stop it using it


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im currently taking the the ROHM Thermo Stack, which as 60mg of clen in it. On my next cycle im thinking of just have the clen in tab form.
> 
> I get the mind shakes for a couple of hours after taking it but the subside quick enough. I dont get head aches, i get the start of the cramp feeling but i havent haf actual cramp tho but im constantly RED hot lol
> 
> The last time i had tabs i did 10mg for the first 2 days then upped it by a tab every 3 days. i couldt take no more than 80mg the shakes were horrific other than that i would of been fine.


Any changes in weight loss yet? Can you give us a update, i'm interested in this. How many weeks are you going to be taking it as clen is recommended 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Jas said:


> Any changes in weight loss yet? Can you give us a update, i'm interested in this. How many weeks are you going to be taking it as clen is recommended 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.


Ive not weighed myself yet im due to do it first thing Monday mining before i do my cardio. Ill defo post my results tho. Im gonna do 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. I do need a bit of advise tho tbh. Since ive been on this i cant train my arms to my full potential due to the horrific burning pain i get after doing 6 to 8 reps. I wanna know is this the clen or something else in the stack?

Thanks  x


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Ive not weighed myself yet im due to do it first thing Monday mining before i do my cardio. Ill defo post my results tho. Im gonna do 2 weeks on 2 weeks off. I do need a bit of advise tho tbh. Since ive been on this i cant train my arms to my full potential due to the horrific burning pain i get after doing 6 to 8 reps. I wanna know is this the clen or something else in the stack?
> 
> Thanks  x


Really, you could take something else or stop.

There are decent fat burners out there, you just have to look for the right ingredients and quantity. I know someone who uses SAN Extreme, there's no crash, and its better than Grenade.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Jas said:


> Really, you could take something else or stop.
> 
> There are decent fat burners out there, you just have to look for the right ingredients and quantity. I know someone who uses SAN Extreme, there's no crash, and its better than Grenade.


You don't like stuff like this do you?

Ive looked into fat burners on one from one of UKM sponsers one with 30g of eph in it. There's also a home made fat burner that DiggyV did a thread on which ive also considered, I feel now because ive tried clen nothing is going to come close.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You don't like stuff like this do you?
> 
> Ive looked into fat burners on one from one of UKM sponsers one with 30g of eph in it. There's also a home made fat burner that DiggyV did a thread on which ive also considered, I feel now because ive tried clen nothing is going to come close.


How do you mean "You don't like stuff like this do you? " continue on with the pain, I don't mind.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Jas said:


> How do you mean "You don't like stuff like this do you? " continue on with the pain, I don't mind.


I meant you don't like stuff like steroids and supps that aint run of the mill, didn't mean anything nasty if that's how you read it?


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I meant you don't like stuff like steroids and supps that aint run of the mill, didn't mean anything nasty if that's how you read it?


Now youve tried clen all over the counter fat burners are a waste of cash imo

The home made one diggy is talking about is an eca stack, its up there with clen in my opnion and best used the 2 weeks off clen so 2 weeks clen, 2 weeks eca, 2 weeks clen ect


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Jas said:


> Really, you could take something else or stop.
> 
> There are decent fat burners out there, you just have to look for the right ingredients and quantity. I know someone who uses SAN Extreme, there's no crash, and its better than Grenade.


Are they called SAN tight xtreme?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

A B said:


> Now youve tried clen all over the counter fat burners are a waste of cash imo
> 
> The home made one diggy is talking about is an eca stack, its up there with clen in my opnion and best used the 2 weeks off clen so 2 weeks clen, 2 weeks eca, 2 weeks clen ect


That's it yeah eca stack. Some people say its good, so might try that tbh. I was just about to start a thread but you have answered my question already, your a gem aint ya? I wanted to know how soon can you take something else after finishing one cycle and can I use something else in the 2 weeks ive got off?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Are they called SAN tight xtreme?


If its the one with forskolin, that's what you want.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> You don't like stuff like this do you?
> 
> Ive looked into fat burners on one from one of UKM sponsers one with 30g of eph in it. There's also a home made fat burner that DiggyV did a thread on which ive also considered, I feel now because ive tried clen nothing is going to come close.


I rate the homebrew ECA over clen, different things for different people


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

A B said:


> Now youve tried clen all over the counter fat burners are a waste of cash imo
> 
> The home made one diggy is talking about is an eca stack, its up there with clen in my opnion and best used the 2 weeks off clen so 2 weeks clen, 2 weeks eca, 2 weeks clen ect


 @DiggyV should you not have a break between or is it ok to go straight across?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

The clen im using at the min is part of a thermo stack would it be better to just have clen on its own?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> The clen im using at the min is part of a thermo stack would it be better to just have clen on its own?


thats how I`ve had it, on balance I think I prefer the appetite suppression and mild metabolic boost of ECA over the added added metabolic boost on clen.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> thats how I`ve had it, on balance I think I prefer the appetite suppression and mild metabolic boost of ECA over the added added metabolic boost on clen.


you mean you've had clen on its own? Im thinking of doing 2 weeks clen or this stack and then 2 weeks of diggyV home made eca stack. But im waiting for him to reply to see if i can start straight away or if a break is needed.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> you mean you've had clen on its own? Im thinking of doing 2 weeks clen or this stack and then 2 weeks of diggyV home made eca stack. But im waiting for him to reply to see if i can start straight away or if a break is needed.


sure, just made me hungry to be honest.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> you mean you've had clen on its own? Im thinking of doing 2 weeks clen or this stack and then 2 weeks of diggyV home made eca stack. But im waiting for him to reply to see if i can start straight away or if a break is needed.


I tattoo someone from Dudley.

Thats it.

Laterz.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

dallas said:


> I tattoo someone from Dudley.
> 
> Thats it.
> 
> Laterz.


Ok lol i go to wolvo for my tattoos


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> sure, just made me hungry to be honest.


The thermo stack curbed my appetite for the first few days then the past couple of days i could go round my kitchen cupboards like pacman lol ill use this stack till its gone then ill try clen on its own. X


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

saxondale said:


> @DiggyV should you not have a break between or is it ok to go straight across?


Heya can you msg DiggyV for me and ask if i need a break between cycles. I cant message him as i don't have permission yet. Thanks x x


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Heya can you msg DiggyV for me and ask if i need a break between cycles. I cant message him as i don't have permission yet. Thanks x x


 @DiggyV

its like the bat signal, if he`s near he`ll reply


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> I am considering starting clen to aid in my fat loss, but want some advise on what people think about it and their experiences? I do cardio 4 days a week in the gym and then a 3 mile run one day. Diet is good and I have recently started abit of weight lifting. Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much


Used a bit of clen during my first steroid cycle and I have my friend using it too (girl) so I will chime in with all I know if it helps.

If you are already losing weight at a steady pace and have diet and training nailed clen can be a big help.

For dosing start out with 20mcg and see how you feel, next day up it to 40 etc. Keep assessing the dosage until you find your sweet spot. This is just before the point where you get the shakes bad.

Now with clen you can't run it permanently as your receptors will down regulate and it will have less of an effect. So run it two days on, two days off or one week one, one week off. At most run two weeks on, two off.

I find clen accelerates my weight loss by about 25% so if I normally lose 1lb a week I will lose 1.25lbs on clen.

I would avoid caffeine on clen as you don't want that accelerating your heart rate also. Though I drink up to ten cups a coffee a day on clen and just feel particularly shakey.

Bananas and taurine to keep cramps at bay! I have had chain reactions of cramps that have been very uncomfortable!

Used tons of fat burners and clen is my favourite, especially ran with test and tren!


----------



## stephaniex (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks alot for all that information..

Im already taking taurine due to lack of blood and oxygen in my calves and i find it helps alot so will carry on with that!

Diet is quite good, here is a run down..

Breakfast (7.30am).. smoothie with fresh berries, half a banana, diet whey protein, taurine and milk..

2nd meal (10.30am)- I tend to have either brown rice or sweet potato with veg and either tuna, chicken or mackerel.

3rd meal (1.00pm)- mixed leaf salad with either chicken, tuna, mackerel or prawns. (like to change it up)

Would then have some mixed nuts and fruit at around 3pm..

And then after my workout i would have my protein shake.

Looking to start clen in January but want to get as much info on side effects, correct dosage etc before i do 



SelflessSelfie said:


> Used a bit of clen during my first steroid cycle and I have my friend using it too (girl) so I will chime in with all I know if it helps.
> 
> If you are already losing weight at a steady pace and have diet and training nailed clen can be a big help.
> 
> ...


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

stephaniex said:


> Thanks alot for all that information..
> 
> Im already taking taurine due to lack of blood and oxygen in my calves and i find it helps alot so will carry on with that!
> 
> ...


You are welcome!

Your diet seems very good so you definitely have that nailed. The only thing I forgot to mention is that on 120 - 160mcg taken at 06:30 in the morning I can still have a slight problem getting off to sleep at 11:00pm.

However as a lady I would not expect you to run those kind of doses, 80-120mcg should be your absolute maximum. I'm 195lbs and find 160mcg barely tolerable! Haha.

I actually love the level of alertness and concentration I get on clen. I find it helps me focus at work. Also there is no crash like on other fat burners such as the good old ECA stack.

I'm sure you will enjoy clen!


----------

